# Aspire One d250 Wlan treiber für Vista??



## 0815 (4. Oktober 2009)

*Aspire One d250 Wlan treiber für Vista??*

hab auf dem acer aspire one d250 vista premium installiert nur irgendwie gibts keine wlan treiber? zumindest hab ich schon das halbe netz danach abgesucht, - hoffe jemand hat vielleicht einen link für mich


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aspie One d250 Wlan treiber für Vista??*

kannst du irgendwie rausbekommen, was für ein WLAN-adapter da installiert ist?


----------



## Henikehenya (7. August 2010)

*AW: Aspire One d250 Wlan treiber für Vista??*

Hallo,
ich habe JETZT ein ähnlichen Problem; bist du damals weitergekommen?
Ich musste nämlich wegen Virusbefall mein Netbook auch neu installieren und weder mit XP noch mit Vista gelingt es mir einen Treiber zu installieren. Der Geräte-Manager zeigt nicht mal was für ein Wlan-Adapter ich überhaupt habe....

Grüße
Henikehenya


----------

